# Diagrama Bose SoundDock



## lucaspalomba (Mar 28, 2012)

Buen dia Muchachos , ando necesitando el diagrama completo de este sistema Bose.
El modelo es Bose Sound Dock es un reproductor y amplificador de Ipod y Iphone.Saludos


----------



## yuccez (Ago 6, 2012)

oh si, por favor aunque tal vez no iba aqui tu post, me sumo a la peticion


----------



## mapuche (Oct 24, 2012)

Quen tiene un diagrama de un equipo bose soundDock


----------

